# AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Geri...en-offenen-WLAN-zur-Straftat--/meldung/107969


> Während die bisherige juristische Literatur davon ausgeht, dass die Nutzung eines offenen WLAN zwar zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzansprüche auslösen kann, aber nicht strafbar ist, kommt nun eine Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts (AG) Wuppertal zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis. Nach Ansicht des Richters stellt diese Art der Nutzung eines offenen Zugangs ein strafbares Abhören von Nachrichten sowie einen Verstoß gegen die Strafvorschriften des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes (BDSG) dar (Az. 22 Ds 70 Js 6906/06). Das Urteil erging bereits im Jahr 2007, wurde aber erst jetzt veröffentlicht und dürfte die erste Entscheidung zu dieser Problematik sein.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Na, das ist doch mal was...


----------



## miramanee (13 Mai 2009)

*Schwierig*

Dieses Urteil zu halten wird schwierig. Man müsste dem Nutzer eine Absicht nachweisen können. Noch immer gibt es Router, die nicht standardmäßig auf sicheren WLAN-Zugang ausgelegt sind. 

Angenommen ein User hat einen DLINK, bei dem die SSID "Default" gewählt und keine Sicherheit voreingestellt wurde. Der User verbindet sich nun erstmalig, was diese Einstellungen fest speichert. Wann immer der User nun im Bereich eines "Default"-Routers ohne Sicherheitseinstellungen ist, wird sich dessen Notebook automatisch verbinden. 

Selbst, wenn einem klar wäre, dass das nicht rechtmäßig ist, muss man noch lange nicht über die notwendigen Kenntnisse verfügen diese automatisch aufgebaute Verbindung trennen zu können. Und ist es der Nachbar keine 200 Meter weit weg, der zufällig einen solchen Router hat, woher bitte soll ein Laie das wissen und verstehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

ich frage mich außerdem was daran ein "strafbares Abhören von Nachrichten" sein soll, wenn man versehentlich oder absichtlich über ein nicht gesichertes WLan eines Nachbarn ins Internet geht. Ich empfange deshalb doch noch lange nicht Nachrichten, die an ihn geschickt werden. 

Als ich umgezogen war hatte einer meiner Nachbarn seinen WLan-Router nicht gesichert. Alles war offen und auf default. Mein Rechner hat sich eingelogged und ich habe aus Gewohnheit nicht die Verbindung kontrolliert. So was soll nun strafbar sein?

Darf ich jetzt mein Geld am Straßenrand ablegen und auf Strafverfolgung des Finders hoffen?


----------



## Heiko (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Wenn der Finder das Geld einsteckt, dann ja.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Das Urteil hat damals große Aufregung verursacht.  Einer der besten Kommentare ist m.E dieser hier:
EigenartigesUnrechtsbewusstseineinigerPoster | GerichterklärtNutzungeinesprivaten,... | heise Netze-Newsforen


> Eigenartiges Unrechtsbewusstsein einiger Poster
> 
> Ein offenes WLAN ungenehmigt zu nutzen, ist Diebstahl. All die
> Poster, die sich über die - zugegeben unsinnige - technische
> ...


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Bleibt aber Unfug. Weil ja nicht zwangsläufig was gestohlen wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Was wird denn hier gestohlen?  Bei den heute fast durchgängig genutzten 
Flatrates sehe ich nicht,  wer dadurch geschädigt wird.


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Exakt das ist der Punkt.


----------



## drboe (2 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Ich kann der pauschalen Betrachtung einer WLAN-Nutzung durch Dritte als Diebstahl rein gar nichts abgewinnen. Schließlich gibt es zig Leute, die den Zugang ins Internet über ihr WLAN freiwillig allen zur Verfügung stellen. Man denke an die Foneros, Freifunk und andere Initiativen. OpenWLAN ist, allen juristischen Problemen zum Totz, immer noch Trend. In Hamburg hat man in der Initiative [email protected] seit 2002 Firmen als Sponsoren gewinnen können, um kostenlose Hotspots allen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Noch heute wirbt die Stadt für den kostenlosen Zugang zum Internet. Ähnliche Angebote gab oder gibt es in anderen Städten. Die Nutzung dieser Hotspots ist alles andere als Diebstahl; sie wird von den Betreibern ausdrücklich gewünscht. Suche z. B. via freie-hotspots

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Diebstahl scheidet schon mal ganz pauschal eh aus, weil es nicht um eine materielle Sache geht.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Es gibt  den Tatbestand  der unbefugten Entziehung von Energie  nach § 248 c StGB 
Diebstahl - Duden Recht


> Kein Diebstahl im eigentlichen Sinn ist die unbefugte Entziehung elektrischer Energie (Elektrizitätsdiebstahl, z. B. das Anzapfen von Stromleitungen), weil die Elektrizität nicht als "Sache" im Sinne des § 242 StGB gilt; doch steht auf diese Tat nach § 248 c StGB Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe.


[ir]
Möglicherweise glaubt das Gericht, dass WLAN Daten ungeheure Mengen 
an Energie beeinhalten und  diese unbefugt angezapft wurden.
 [/ir]


----------



## drboe (2 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*



Heiko schrieb:


> Diebstahl scheidet schon mal ganz pauschal eh aus, weil es nicht um eine materielle Sache geht.


Schon klar! "Leistungserschleichung" wäre ein treffenderer Begriff. Aber egal wie man es benennt: wenn die Intention des Betreibers eines Hotspots ist, dass darüber alle, die die entsprechende Ausrüstung haben, ins Internet können, kann man das m. E. nicht zur Straftat erklären. Nun sieht man einem offenen Netz nicht an, ob es absichtlich offen ist oder nicht. Ich halte das nicht für ein Problem: Wer nicht will, dass man das WLAN benutzt, möge es sichern. Der Aufwand dafür ist bescheiden. Zwar ist das kein perfekter Schutz, aber das ist eine geschlossene Tür ja auch nicht. Wer einen bestehenden Schutz aushebelt, der ist m. E. - auch wenn er sonst keinen Schaden anrichtet - ggf. eines Vergehens schuldig. In allen anderen Fällen nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Die Justiz scheint von Anfang Schwierigkeiten mit dem Medium   WLAN   und der Fremdnutzung gehabt zu haben.
Internetrecht - wlan-strafbar


> Im weiteren wird in der Einstellungsnachricht auf § 265 a StGB Bezug genommen, das Erschleichen von Leistungen. Hier scheint die Behörde den Tatbestand als erfüllt anzusehen. Wie wenig passend diese Norm für offene W-Lan Netze, ist ergibt sich auch hier aus dem Wortlaut:
> 
> 
> > § 265 a StGB Erschleichen von Leistungen
> ...


Die Polizei schwang sich hier gleich zu eigener Deutung auf
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw41/s31544.html


> Die Beamten entzogen dem "Schwarzsurfer" daraufhin das Notebook. Nun muss der Mann dem Agenturtext zufolge außerdem wegen des Verdachts des strafbaren Abhörens von Nachrichten und wegen Verstoßes gegen das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz mit einem Strafverfahren rechnen. Ob der Mann neben dem normalen Surfen auch noch anderweitigen Aktivitäten über den Internetzugang nachgegangen war, ist nicht bekannt. Die Polizei in Bad Saulgau war für Nachfragen nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 November 2009)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privater WLANs Straftat?*

Leistungserschleichung wäre mir zu entlegen, weil doch so gut wie jeder eine Flatrate hat und durch den Schwarzsurfer nicht ärmer wird.

Entzug elektrischer Energie wäre IMHO ebenfalls uneinschlägig, da der WLAN ohnehin eingeschaltet ist und der Mehrverbrauch im Betrieb an der Nachweisgrenze liegt.

Nach meiner unjuristischen Ansicht hätte der WLAN-Betreiber höchstens einen zivilrechtlichen Anspruch auf einen Anteil dieser Flatrate - aber das wäre wohl im Cent-Bereich.

Viel giftiger wäre es, wenn ein Schwarzsurfer Straftaten im Internet verübt. Das könnte Kinderpornografie, Phishing und weiß der Kuckuck was sein. Die Polizei würde zuerst beim WLAN-Betreiber anklopfen und dieser wüsste wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass bei ihm jemand schwarz mitgesurft hat. Urteilt der Richter nach Papierform und glaubt dem WLAN-Betreiber den "großen Unbekannten" nicht, geht es zu bösen Häusern!

Mir kommt kein WLAN ins Haus, so lange ich es vermeiden kann!

Wuschel


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

heise online - Amtsgericht Wuppertal: Doch keine Strafbarkeit bei der Nutzung eines offenen WLAN


> Inzwischen hatte sich das Amtsgericht Wuppertal erneut mit der Frage nach der Strafbarkeit der Nutzung eines offenen Netzes zu beschäftigen und kam dabei zu einem völlig anderen Ergebnis. Mit Beschluss  vom 3. August 2010 (Az. 20 Ds-10 Js 1977/08-282/08 ) lehnte der Richter die Eröffnung eines Hauptverfahrens gegen den "Schwarzsurfer" mangels hinreichendem Tatverdacht ab. Eine Strafbarkeit des Angeschuldigten sei nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## drboe (14 August 2010)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Ob das in Wuppertal der gleiche Richter war? Vermutlich doch nicht; was bedeuten würde, dass da am AG immer noch ein Dödel Recht spricht bzw. das, was er dafür hält.

M. Boettcher


----------



## okotomi1 (24 September 2010)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Eigentlich möchte man bei dieser Nachricht schmunzeln, aber so richtig lachen kann man nicht.:scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (3 November 2010)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

Schwarzsurfen: Ist die Nutzung eines offenen WLAN strafbar? | Strafrecht | News


> Entscheidung des Gerichts
> 
> Die 5. große Strafkammer des Landgerichts Wuppertal hat die rechtliche Bewertung des Amtsgerichts Wuppertal nun bestätigt und die sofortige Beschwerde der Staatsanwaltschaft als unbegründet verworfen. Die Kammer verneint die Strafbarkeit der Nutzung eines offenen und unverschlüsselt betriebenen fremden Funknetzwerks unter jedem rechtlichen Gesichtspunkt.


----------



## technofreak (3 November 2010)

*AW: AG: Nutzung privaten WLANS Straftat*

BGH-Urteil: Betreiber offener W-Lans riskieren Abmahnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Wer ein W-Lan nicht per Passwort schützt, setzt sich künftig juristischen Risiken aus: Der Betreiber eines ungeschützten W-Lans kann laut einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs zur Unterlassung verurteilt werden, wenn über seinen Anschluss Illegales geschieht.
> 
> Karlsruhe - Privatleute sind für die unberechtigte Nutzung ihres W-Lan-Anschlusses verantwortlich, wenn sie den Zugang nicht ausreichend gesichert haben. Wenn ein Dritter über den Zugang illegal Musiktitel herunterlädt, kann der Inhaber des Anschlusses zur Unterlassung verurteilt werden. Ein weitergehender Anspruch auf Schadensersatz bestehe jedoch nicht, entschied der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in einem am Mittwoch verkündeten Urteil.


----------

